
95 Percent of Millennials Not Saving Adequately for Retirement - kosei
https://www.nirsonline.org/2018/02/new-research-finds-95-percent-of-millennials-not-saving-adequately-for-retirement/
======
kosei
Some especially troubling stats considering pensions and social security is
likely to be gone by retirement age:

* A lot are in real trouble: "66 percent of working Millennials have nothing saved for retirement"

* People aren't using their retirement plans: "1/3 of this generation actually participates in employer-sponsored plans despite the fact that two-thirds of Millennials work for employers that offer retirement plans"

* Needs more auto enroll: "56 percent of Millennials participated in an employer-sponsored plan with voluntary enrollment, but 92 percent participated in an employer-sponsored plan due to automatic enrollment"

------
ddingus
Pay them a living wage, and or somehow it becomes cheaper to live a modest,
reasonable life, and that will change.

